# Engine oil testing



## Mudcreek1200 (Mar 21, 2015)

I need to send off several oil samples I had used Blackstone lab but the goofed up one for me and two for friend last year.Are there any other lab that do this.I thied googling but all I can find are co..that do it for fleets only.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've always used Blackstone and haven't had any issues yet. You could check out Oil Analyzers Inc, or Apex Oil Lab as alternatives.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

What is the idea behind sending your oil out for tests? It the metal content gets too high you tear it down for a rebuild??


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fram used to have test kits I would get them at local truck garage but that was 15 years ago when I had a 60 series Detroit.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I just looked up fram oil analysis say they have kits for engine oil ,coolant and hydraulic Advance Auto parts has them.


----------

